# atitool 0.23



## manfrede (Apr 5, 2007)

hi, 
can anybody send me atitool 0.23. It is supposed to work better with limited accounts than the newer versions. It is not on the official site for download anymore. so any help would be highly appreciated...
Thanks
manfred


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 5, 2007)

Try PM'ing W1zzard.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 5, 2007)

http://files.aoaforums.com/I2015-ATITool_0.0.23.exe.html

Google is your friend people


----------



## manfrede (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks...


----------

